# Forum Home Renovation Stairs, Steps and Ramps  Deck Steps

## ger

I have just finshed deck
now I need to install steps
the height of deck is 570mm high 
step to be about 4 m wide along deck
should I use 1 step or 1 step
what width of step
also what is the easiest way to go about the construction of the step  
Thank you

----------


## Blocklayer

570 high works out at 3 rises of 190 
Try this to work out dimensions http://www.blocklayer.com/Stairs/ 
.

----------

